# I can't Upload Files ot the Internet. What's my problem?



## Air1306

I'm trying to upload file via internet on various sites: Youtube, Facebook, Myspace, Flickr, Photobucket, and even yahoo E-mail, yet, it won't upload.

On the E-mail, it never stops uploading; no error message, nothing, it just keeps going on and on and on and on...

On youtube it does exactly the same as my e-mail, but as i think its going to be fone, like 98%, it stops. NOTHING happens. 

On Facebook and Myspace I start the upload, then a split second later it says error, cannot complete upload, and i can only cancel it. I try again and again it doesn't work.

Finally on Flickr and Photobucket It uploads about 20% and then it has a error message.

Can Someone please help me? Anyone have the same problem?

It's been fine before, but then a year before it just stopped. I've lived with it but i'm tired of this!


----------



## qbawl

I think if this were my own problem, I'd recheck my firewall and AV settings.


----------



## Co.45

Most of those sites use active x to handle the uploads?

you could try to see if thats the issue but id have to agree id check firewall and internet settings seeing what my security setting were at.

check everything internet like all the setting in the network center connections and firewall options if it was fine at one point then you either changed the settings some how or you have a virus try to run a scan if nothing else works!

if you can run a boot time scan then do it. alot more pops up then virus scans while your operating system is running. (also running in safe mode while scanning will find some tricky ones)


----------



## Air1306

Well, its not a virus problem , i can confirm that. I really don;t know whats happening, could it be a corrupted file?


----------



## Co.45

Did you check all of your connection settings and firewall settings?

that would be the first thing i checked! 

What error message are you getting that would help alot in telling you how to fix it 


Oh and i've had Mccafe and Norton both miss Malware in both my systems ive seen them both actually let me install programs infected with them and not even catch it!

I didnt realize it till i did a boot time scan with avast!

If you can get online and surf id bet some money that your settings are off or you have a virus!

if active x was corrupt you wouldnt be able to watch youtube vids and even navigate some sites


----------



## Air1306

well, its not my Active X problem. I can view stuff just fine. And it won't be a virus problem, cause I just said that. I need some way to find out if there is a currupted file or somethign without reformatting my PC! I don't want to reinstall everything again!


----------



## Co.45

Co.45 said:


> If you can get online and surf id bet some money that your settings are off or you have a virus!



If your sure you dont have a virus then its your settings and no one can change your settings but human beings! and virus 

good luck finding it!


----------



## JB-Steel

I have had that problem. :facepalm: I just checked into my anti-virus and went to 'proactive defense' under 'Settings' I found two virus like activities one was a worm and the other was Trojan-like Activity. My anti-virus had marked them 'Awaiting User Prompt' I highlighted them and Quarantined them. I went back and uploading problem's gone! :smile: Your anti-virus may have different terms but the functions should be there. Good Luck! :thumb:


----------



## TheCyberMan

Disable or uninstall your firewall and anti-virus this wiil reduce security.

If you uninstall remember you have a copy of your firewall and anti-virus befoe doing test.

Try downloading and installing you firewall and anti-virus after doing test.

You can have Malwareberytes and Super anti-spyware without the background scanners.


----------

